# Big gi Tournament



## Marvin (Oct 28, 2006)

I just heard about this is anyone going?
http://www.indianapolisjiujitsu.com/michigan2006.htm


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 3, 2006)

Marvin, I have heard that Focus (Ann Arbor), Flowing Chi (Saginaw), Warrior Way (Detroit), and Crabtree School (Grand Rapids) are all having peeps compete in the tourney. As for Seung-NI here in Saginaw, no one has registered yet. Personally, I am seeing if I can drop out of the unlimited division (221.2+) down into the heavyweight (208-221.1) if I can make the weight (as I eat my salad..grrr! LOL) I will complete in the blue belt division. As this would be my first competition I don't think I would feel comfortable 'rollin' in the unlimited division at the lower end of the scale. Even at the heavyweight division I would be an 'underdog' as I am a newer blue belt. But there is still time for me to make weight and if I do, I would like to attend. How about your Wolverine school? Any of you all going to attend or compete?


----------



## Marvin (Nov 3, 2006)

BJJ MI, I don't know if anyone from our gym is going to compete. I am thinking about it.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 28, 2006)

TTT, the deadline for registering is Nov. 30th. FYI!


----------



## Marvin (Dec 4, 2006)

BJJMichigan said:


> TTT, the deadline for registering is Nov. 30th. FYI!


BJJMich, how did it go for you? I had to work and was unable to attend. But, one of our guys got a silver in lt-hvy white belt tho.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 4, 2006)

Marvin said:


> BJJMich, how did it go for you? I had to work and was unable to attend. But, one of our guys got a silver in lt-hvy white belt tho.



Yes it would be nice to see the results.

PS: You never know who you might meet, I as out with some friends on Saturday night and met a woman (* actually my friend knew her and was talking to her *) that her brother had been a participant in the event. 

Thanks


----------



## BJJMichigan (Dec 4, 2006)

Marvin said:


> BJJMich, how did it go for you? I had to work and was unable to attend. But, one of our guys got a silver in lt-hvy white belt tho.


 
Grats on one of your guys getting a silver in the Mi Open. I myself went as a spectator as I didn't make the weight for the division I wanted to compete in (221 pound division). I missed the weight by 6 pounds DOH! 

Anyways saw some great matches and some "lay and pray" matches 2. The tourney was well organized and the matches went quick. Hopefully, I can make that 221 weight next year so I can participate. I just felt that if I entered the unlimited division weighing 227 I would be at the lower end of the "scales" and potentally at a big disadvantage.


----------

